# Minimum validity on passport to enter Australia.



## Sapucaia (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently in Australia (waiting for my de facto visa to be approved) on a tourist visa. My visa expires in July and so is my passport. Now I'm bit concerned because I know I have to leave the country again (when my visa is approved) and I don't know if I'll be able to re-enter the country, once it's gonna be less than 6 months left on my passport. 
I'm still waiting for a CO to be assigned for my case and I'm definitely gonna ask them but was wondering if anyone knows the rules... is that true that you have to have at least 6 months left or not really? I'm just wondering if it wasn't going to be easy getting my de facto visa first and then apply for a new passport (and let Immi know my new passport details) or if I should get a new one ASAP and then send a certified copy to the australian embassy in Brazil, where my visa is being processed, which could cause more delays....


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Some countries do have a minimum six months passport validity for tourist visas but I've not seen in Australian regulations though if you can take care of matters like that in advance it is a good idea and in needing to leave Australia, it can also depend on where you'll go to for they may have a restriction and then even though with an Australian partner visa, it'll still be quite a few years before you have citizenship and are eligible to have an Australian passport so it's likely you'll renew your Brazillian one anyway.
I'd be inclined to get one ASAP and send in a certified copy of the new ID page.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

hey, you should be able to renew your passport in Brazil embassy in Australia. I remember my sister got her passport renew when she was in Paris so yeah call them and ask if thats possible. I am not too sure about the 6 months passport validity thou. I just know that when you apply for a visa, they usually required you to have a passport that will at least valid for the next 6 months.

cheers


----------

